# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Which filter would you choose?



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm stumped between two canisters, I heard really good reviews about both...but I want your views!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm stumped between two canisters, I heard really good reviews about both...but I want your views!


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

I probably wouldn't go with either one since they are not very well known so you don't know how well built they are. I've heard some very good things about the Rena Filstar canister filters and pretty much everybody who owns an Eheim is happy with it.

Tank specs and pictures

My picture album


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

By nature, most of us in the aquarium trade are thrifty people--also probably cuz we arnt rich. But when it comes to canisters, you get what your pay for. Sure Eheims dont look modern and flashy, but I never heard someone say "I hate my Eheim". I would spend the money and buy one, and I agree with JeremyS.

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Ahhh, you guys are no fun, lol. I've NEVER tried either of these filters and anxiously awaited some responses. The only thing I can add is...I agree with Jeremy and Walpurgis.

It doesen't mean the other 2 filters are bad and wouldn't do the job. It's just we don't know.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have never used either filter. I'm a Filstar pimp. I do know that a LFS had the ViaAqua cannister filters in stock and have gotten almost all of them returned as defective.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Not familiar with them, so I'd stick with what I know from experience: I love my Eheim 2128, I love both of my Fluval 404's, I tolerate my Filstar X3 and I have purged my house of anything Magnum 350-related.

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, here's some good reading you can look at







-

Even Tom Barr

Another Forum

Eheim User

Previous Post

More info


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't know about either one of these, but my Magnum 350 is going strong for 5 years now, so there.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

But please, if you had a choice between these two and ONLY these two...which one would you choose? They say the Cascade is based on all the pros of every other filter(Rena, Eheim, etc.)...while the ViaAqua is based on the Eheim Pro II. There has been one complaint on the Cascade for not being by-pass free, but he told me they "solved" the problem...so cast your votes!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> while the ViaAqua is based on the Eheim Pro II


Yeah, and the Yugo was based on a BMW. I have held a ViaAqua and it's IMHO a cheap piece of Chinese crap. I know the one store that had carried them will never carry them again.

As I and many other people have told you it's your decision but to cut corners on something as important as a cannister filter is being penny wise and pound foolish.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well then what do you have against the Cascade..? So your saying Tom Barr's advice is wrothless?! He himself recommended it to me in one of the links I provided. He himself rated it with the big guns...Now you can't say his words don't mean anything!


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

You've certainly done your homework Raul, cudos to you! Tom's opinion carries a lot of weight in these woods. Get the Via Aqua. 

The owner of Via Aqua spoke at our marine club a few months ago. They are extremly responsive to customer comments and make almost immediate changes based on them. He also owns Rio pumps. The older Rio's had lots of problems and they did change things to rememdy them. But Rio's reputation is tainted and in my mind, forever.

I think he started Via Aqua to safely market new products without the stigma from Rio. He REALLY wants to make high quality products. I suspect Rio will eventually fade from the scene.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Raul-7:
> But please, if you had a choice between these two and ONLY these two...which one would you choose?


If I had to choose between the Cascade and the ViaAqua I would choose the ViaAqua.

Tank specs and pictures

My picture album


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It has a bottom-mounted impeller, right? So should I put the C02 reactor on the intake; or just buy another ViaAqua to increase mechanical filtiration, while using the reactor on the out-take? This is a 75g, so would a 750 and a 300 be good enough...? Thanks for your inputs


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that they have a top mounted impeller.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Raul-7:
> It has a bottom-mounted impeller, right? So should I put the C02 reactor on the intake; or just buy another ViaAqua to increase mechanical filtiration, while using the reactor on the out-take? This is a 75g, so would a 750 and a 300 be good enough...? Thanks for your inputs


If it's a copy of an Eheim, it's got a top mounted impeller, and is problematic as a CO2 reactor. You will need a separate CO2 reactor on the outlet. Now if you want a bottom-impeller canister that makes the best CO2 reactor in the world, Get a Magnum 350. Can't be gas locked, although the bottom-mounted impeller is highly susceptible to damage from sand and grit, which is how many people ruin their Magnums, then bad-mouth them afterwards. Of course, when they burn out their Eheim by gas-locking them, that's their own fault, since Eheim is bloodly infallible. The Magnum 350 canister is not nearly as big as any Eheim, however, which is it's real weakness.


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rex Grigg:
> 
> ...


Rex, I admire your knowledge in this hobby but am quite disappointed with you "Chinese crap" comment. JMO.

Pictures of my tank


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rex Grigg:
> 
> ...


Yea, Rex, and I'm disappointed in your "BMW" comment too.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I call them like I seem them. What else would you call a cheap piece of plastic from China? It's not derogatory if it's descriptive and true.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

In another thread I gave some examples why Chinese-made products get a bad reputation. My family was in business in China since the early 1600's (nearly 400 years ago). Most of those centuries we were merchants now called the import/export business. The Chinese initially produce and send their highest quality. When everything thing seems great then they start producing and sending inferior items. JBJ lighting went through the exact same thing. 

Via Aqua is an American owned company with items manufactured in China due to lower costs. Don't blame the Chinese if you don't like the product. Personally, I don't like American companies that use Chinese labor putting our American market out of work. If you want Chinese then buy Jebo as it is completely Chinese. 

Why did I bother to post all this? I'm with Rex and call them as I see them. China CAN make a good product. It's the lack of quality control that burns us every time.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What do you expect..if you were working in the same conditions they are in, you wouldn't really care whether your making it good quality or crappy quality...


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry how we "Shanghaied" this thread Raul, my appoligies. I've met the owner of Via Aqua and his goal is to design the best products possible. Big's Al's gives an additional year warranty on products brought from them. Ask them exactly what this covers. If it is replacement or money back then you are in a little better shape.

Please keep us informed on the overall performance and quality of the unit. We would value your input.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Raul, apologize for my 'hijacking' your thread.

Carlos, I totally agree with you. But if I get an inferior product from company X, which import the product from country Y, I will describe it as "a piece of crap from comapany X", not something like "Chinese crap". I rest my case.


> quote:
> 
> Via Aqua is an American owned company with items manufactured in China due to lower costs. Don't blame the Chinese if you don't like the product. Personally, I don't like American companies that use Chinese labor putting our American market out of work. If you want Chinese then buy Jebo as it is completely Chinese.
> 
> Why did I bother to post all this? I'm with Rex and call them as I see them. China CAN make a good product. It's the lack of quality control that burns us every time.


Pictures of my tank


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Raul, apologize for my 'hijacking' your thread.
> 
> Carlos, I totally agree with you. But if I get an inferior product from company X, which import the product from country Y, I will describe it as "a piece of crap from company X", not something like "Chinese crap". I rest my case.


There is a problem with this also. The same company might have the same product coming from a couple of different sources in different countries.

For example. One of my vices is cigars. One of my favorite cigars are La Gloria Cubana. Now they roll cigars in the Dominican Republic and they roll them in Miami. The Miami cigars are much better IMHO than the DR cigars.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi H317,

I totally agree with you. That's why I said to blame the company and NOT the country,lol. Via Aqua is owned by the same people that started Rio. I suspect they will eventually drop Rio since it has a bad reputation for pumps. 

Has anybody here tried anything in the Jebo line? A 24" 110-watt PC fixture is only $59.00. It's a Chinese company owned and run. They also make canister filters.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have not tried one. I have read many reviews of their lights on reef boards. They seem to get pretty good reviews other than early ballast failure. One thing to note is that the way the bulbs are attached to the ballast is by the use of bare wire and heat shrink tubing.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------

